
Fix a bug in Ruby’s configure.in and get a ~30% performance boost - vaksel
http://timetobleed.com/fix-a-bug-in-rubys-configurein-and-get-a-30-performance-boost/
======
piramida
This post (and the blog overall) shows how the forgotten art of
tracing/debugging executables can seriously affect web 2.0 community - when
the last person who knew assembly will retire we are all doomed :)

~~~
Confusion
Fortunately there will then be a huge demand, and hence a large reward, for
people to invest time into learning it once more.

------
batasrki
The post's title is misleading, since this only affects threaded Ruby
programs, not all of them.

It's a good patch and the author knows his stuff, so there's no need for
sensationalist titles.

------
ramoq
What the heck is that picture?

~~~
timtrueman
It's the brain bug from Starship Troopers.

------
bcl
dupe

------
Bjoern
30%. Thats, insane. Oh wait, its for the MRI (Matz Ruby Interpreter). Hm, that
makes this news for me a tad less interesting because everybody is already
running 1.9 (yarv)?

Patching MRI is nice but a switch to 1.9 has more benefits than just speed.

~~~
Freaky
> everybody is already running 1.9 (yarv)?

Nope, no more so than everybody is already running Python 3.

It's only for pthread linkage, anyway; it's avoiding a 30% performance loss,
not giving everyone a 30% performance gain.

